# E-mtb for tall rider



## cep32 (Mar 16, 2011)

At risk of an online public stoning................

I suffer from really severe exercise induced migraines. Basically, for the night after a lot of my rides I am in crippling pain and in the worst cases spend the whole night curled over a bowl puking every hour or so.

The medical profession haven't been able to get to the bottom of it although it does seem to be related to my body not being able to hydrate when I exercise.

With this in mind, my wife has tentatively suggested an e-mtb so that the intensity of my ride is reduced and hopefully my body can operate a bit better.

The problem is that I'm 6'8" tall and 115kg so there isn't much out there that fits (I currently ride a 23" Trek Fuel EX).

I'm after something that has a reach of 510 or more and a decent stack height. I figure around 150-170mm travel, 29" wheels and good long chainstays are in order.

Other than the rather exotic Mondraker and Nicolai bikes, is there anything out there? My Google Fu has failed me so far.

So far the only thing I've seen is a Kona Remote Cntrl but that is a bit light on travel.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

I’m 6’7” and just bought the YT decoy. It’s the biggest one out there.


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm 6,6 have a Giant trance E+ pro reach is 479 stack is 611 for XL I put a 100mm stem on it to add to the reach it works well for me









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Custom Bicycles Made In Boulder Colorado by Zinn Cycles Can build custom Ty with Bosch. Specializes in big and tall


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

18.9" is definitely too short for 6'8". Probably more optimal for someone 6'4" and under.

Someone who's 6'8" really wants around a 20-21" reach. I'd rather have 20-20.5, but I settled for the 19.5 on the decoy.



scottxpc said:


> I'm 6,6 have a Giant trance E+ pro reach is 479 stack is 611 for XL I put a 100mm stem on it to add to the reach it works well for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Just put a mid-drive kit on your current bike. If you're a halfway competent mechanic, it's all DIY bolt-on stuff, and you can be up and rolling for pretty cheap. 

-Walt


----------



## cblesius (May 13, 2016)

The XL Pivot shuttle is a pretty solid XL. YT is doing a XXL Decoy. Actually just looked it up and the XL Shuttle reach of 490 is almost the same as the XXL Decoy.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

A bit exotic but have a look at Maxx:
https://maxx.de/en/pedelecs/xxl-bikes/overview.php


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

I’m only 6’2” and ride an XL eSurly ECR custom build with Bafang BBS02B and love it. Although Surly no longer makes the ECR in XXL you might be able to find a used one or like others mentioned, simply add a B.B. mid-drive to any bike that fits you.

cep32 - The real reason I wanted to post is that I have suffered from migraines for the last 30 years. All medications tried over the years had side effects that made them useless as a prophylactic. Recently my blood pressure became slightly elevated and everything I’ve tried diet and exercise wise made little difference; BP still spikes under exertion. I decided to start researching different BP meds and was surprised to find out how many people that are put on BP meds suddenly no longer have migraines. After discussing this with my doctor, we came up with Candesartan or Ibesartan as good choices for a trial to kill two birds with one stone. My insurance covered Ibesartan 100%, so we went with that. I’m three weeks into the trail on 150mg and haven’t got a migraine yet!

So, if you haven’t tried an ARB blood pressure medication (I went 30 years not knowing of their side benefits and no doctor ever suggested trying any), so do some internet research and discuss it with your doctor. You don’t have to have high blood pressure to take these. Other little know side benefits to this class of antihypertensive drugs know as angiotensin II receptor blockers are that they enhance insulin sensitivity, increase utilization of fat as energy, improve mitochondrial function and allow those that suffer from spiking BP to exercise easier.

ADDED: Telmisartan is looking especially promising for increased athletic performance and other life longevity benefits. That will be my next trail to compare results to Irbesartan. FYI turning 60 this year.

Best of luck.


----------



## cep_32 (Aug 8, 2016)

It's great to hear from someone who understands what I'm going through. I have been on medication to lower my blood pressure in an attempt to reduce the migraines. From memory we tried three different options and all gave little to no benefit. When I went to see the nurologist she took me off them again as there is a significant increase in the likelihood of a stroke for me it turns out. Something to do with the temporary paralysis I get with migraines.

Another thing I'm having investigated at the moment is my ears. I feel like I have blocked ears for at least two days after exercise and am unable to clear them with yawning or swallowing.

In the meantime, I'm not getting any exercise which means I'm getting fat, unfit and depressed so an ebike hopefully will help.

Thanks for all of the advice and the pep talk.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## cep32 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just to close the loop.

I ended up buying an XL Kona Remote CTRL. I've had to add a high rise bar and stem and with these changes it is fantastic. I'm now doing 1500m climbs in tour mode on one battery.


----------

